
Improved Google Maps: A Petabyte of Landsat 8 Imagery - YouWonder
https://maps.googleblog.com/2016/06/keeping-earth-up-to-date-and-looking.html
======
YouWonder
Impressive work, knowing how many clouds wraps our planet.

